# ifconfig show wrong ip address

## royalts

my router obviously just crahsed. After a reboot ifconfig showd me: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 169.254.117.195  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255
> ...

 

That's quit strange because my network is at 192.168.0.1/8 So I got 8 bit for the devices but the 192.168.0 is static. 

I executed  

```
 dhcpcd wlan0 
```

result: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DUID 00:01:00:01:1a:84:2d:1b:08:11:96:3d:17:90
> 
> wlan0: IAID 96:3d:17:90
> ...

 

But ifconfig show me the same resulut. 

ps: wireshark confirmed the address: 192.168.0.181

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ronny-reiner-rambo royalts # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> #Generated by NetworkManager
> ...

 

----------

## jburns

The address  169.254.117.195 is a local-link address that was generated when the router was down.  See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address#Address_autoconfiguration

----------

## NeddySeagoon

royalts,

 *royalts wrote:*   

> That's quit strange because my network is at 192.168.0.1/8 So I got 8 bit for the devices but the 192.168.0 is static.

 

Hopefully the /8 is a typo and you mean /24

192.168.0.1/8 would be 192.  is fixed.

----------

## UberLord

Use the `ip a` command to see addresses. ifconfig on linux only shows the first IPv4 address and ignores any others.

----------

